# How to watch TV through the AVR?



## pressureworld (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello to everyone 
I have a Pioneer VSX 1120 and have a blu-ray and a PS3 hooked up correctly, however I can't figure out how to watch TV through the AVR. Will someone help me with this.

Thx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you using the TV,s built in tuner or a cable box/satt receiver to tune the channels?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Over the air (OTA) TV? Satellite? Cable? What display do you have and does it have a tuner? 

If it is OTA, I'd assume you just want the sound going to the AVR, correct?


----------



## pressureworld (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes (OTA) TV, I have a LG Plasma and would like the sound to play through the AVR


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The TV should have an optical output. You can send the audio back to the receiver through that.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to HTS Pressureworld  ... Agree with Tony that youll be using a Toslink / Optical cable from the audio out on your LG plasma... Once you have this connected to OPT 1 on your AVR just select the source on your AVR that uses OPT 1 , most likely TV/SAT... most AVR's can change OPT1 to your desired source if OPT 1 is say "CD or DVD" .


----------

